# IP Country location change, need help



## dsrt4x4 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi I need to know if there is a way to change my country location for my IP address. I am currently deployed overseas, and cannot access certain things due to my country location. I need something that changes this entirely, as I use third party software to download that only allows US locations. I have tried a couple IP proxy softwares with no luck. Thanks for your help.

Andy


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no way to change the country designation of your IP address.


----------

